# haircut at petsmart/petco



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

How much does it cost to get your maltese's hair CUT at the petco or petsmart?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

never used petsmart before, although I have seen some really good cuts come out of our local one here, it costs us about 60.00 every two weeks to have Sampson and Maggie done at our groomers, that includes, bath, cut, nails, ears, etc..


----------



## sweetpea (Apr 10, 2004)

i pay 15.99 for a puppy cut covina calif.thats shampoo conditioner hygeine trim and blow dry with bow if you want my dogs are close to a year old it goes by there size mine are 4 pounds


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

15.99 at petco/petsmart?? Wow.. didn't know they go by weight.. thanks!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I decided to do Casper's grooming myself, but Petco told me 20.00. It included a bath, nail cut, ear cleaning, brushing, and stuff like that.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

At PetSmart I paid $14.99, face/feet/ bath/ears/nails.

Didn't think that was a bad deal, since hes a puppy and it takes more time dealing with puddles. But hes doing much better !!

Puddles Mom


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

Puddles mom and LoveMaltese6820-- did they get haircuts too with their grooming?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

if you get their haircut at petco or petsmart...definitely take a pic of how you want your babies hair to look. i never did that...and the groomers were all choppy and stuff. but if you want a show style cut and have their hair look GORGEOUS....you'd have to pay like $60...and you wouldn't find that at petsmart or petco.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i asked my vet to show me how to do the anal gland thing...it sorta grossed me out, so i havent done it. now i dont remember how to do it anymore. anyway--just ask your vet. he'll totally show you and then you can take toby a bath right after.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

When we asked about getting Caesar done at Petsmart they said it would be 40 dollars for everything. After hearing this we decided to try to do him ourself. He holds very still and doesnt mind too much. I hold him and my hubby uses the scissors.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL. its also hard doing it for your own dog, you know? like you dont want to make him feel uncomfortable. and it sucks that they really need it. i met a german shepherd that didnt get his anal glands expressed and he got an infection and needed surgery.









i guess if i am gonna be a vet...i'll have to learn. i'll push myself to do it sometime---and i'll tell you all about my experience.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I had Lexi's haircut at PetSmart. It was a puppycut and cost $35. I asked at PetCo and it would have been $30-35 (but I did not like the groomers). I had been planning on only getting her hair cut every 2-3 months. But Lexi's hair grew 1 1/2 inches in 3 weeks. So I decided to do all of the grooming myself. 

I bought a clippers at Sally's for $35. It is a lot easierto do than I thought it was going to be. I have been cut her hair every week (it grows so fast). This also helps her to get used to the clippers. The last time I did it (last week) she was not as scared of the clippers.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Nichole and doctorcathy; I do the anal glands myself. My vet was charging me $35 each dog  and I had to go every 4 weeks. It was getting to expensive for me. I ask the doctor how to do it, he showed me and ever since I have done my self. its very simple and, me too, the first time i did it was weird but now I'm used to it. The girls don't mind it at all and they stay still while I'm doing it. All you need are gloves and vaseline. If you guys want I can explain


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

please explain!







I don't understand how u use the vaseline either


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

im just expecting that when i express the anal glands---the stuff will shoot out onto my face and into my mouth. it freaks me out. but yeah, please explain!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

The vaseline is use to lubricate your finger (with a glove on) so it enters the anus smothly (that's how my vet show me).
The glands should be right next to the anus on the left and right side of it. They feel like small peas, when they are full you will definitely feel them.

So you have your glove lubricated with the vaseline on. your baby should not be facing you (work on him/her on the side) because the stuff can shoot out, like doctorcathy said. insert your index finger in a slow motion so the anus expands. once in (up to the nuckle should be enough) with your thumb you can locate the gland, try to find the top or beginning of the gland so you can squeeze it down (be gentle). when you squeeze down brown stuff should come out and the smell is too great. 

I'm right handed so I insert my right index finger and my right tumb is outside at the beginning of the right gland to express. for the left gland I insert my right tumb and my right index finger in outside.

When you are done just wash your baby's behind. I usually do this procedure before baths on sunday. 

The first time I did this I wasn't too confortable, I was kind of afraid, but just be gentle, once your fingers are in there you will know what to do.

I hope it makes sense for you. I tried to be as specific as possible.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks so much!!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I def. can't do that to Casper. Luckily, my mom has done it before, and she said I could bring him over if he needed it and she'll do it.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

cool, im glad you posted it. im thinking of taking sprite to the vet tech and having her watch me do it. to make sure that i understand. i wonder what the dogs feel.....


----------

